# usb adaptor only see's external traffic in promisc mode



## donxc (Dec 9, 2009)

system info:

```
g650# uname -a
FreeBSD g650.donxcz 8.0-RELEASE FreeBSD 8.0-RELEASE #0: Sun Dec  6 09:32:05 CST 2009 ---/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/INSP7000  i386
```


```
g650# usbconfig list
ugen0.1: <UHCI root HUB Intel> at usbus0, cfg=0 md=HOST spd=FULL (12Mbps) pwr=ON
ugen0.2: <NETGEAR EA101 USB ETHERNET ADA NETGEAR> at usbus0, cfg=0 md=HOST spd=FULL (12Mbps) pwr=ON
```

difference bewtween promisc and not promisc:


```
[donxc@g650 ~]$ ifconfig
lo0: flags=8049<UP,LOOPBACK,RUNNING,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 16384
        options=3<RXCSUM,TXCSUM>
        inet 127.0.0.1 netmask 0xff000000 
ue0: flags=8843<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 1500
        ether 00:a0:cc:c0:23:0c
        inet 192.168.27.15 netmask 0xffffff00 broadcast 192.168.27.255
```


```
[donxc@g650 ~]$ ping cxdrtr
PING cxdrtr.donxcz (192.168.27.1): 56 data bytes
^C
--- cxdrtr.donxcz ping statistics ---
6 packets transmitted, 0 packets received, 100.0% packet loss
```


```
[donxc@g650 ~]$ ifconfig
lo0: flags=8049<UP,LOOPBACK,RUNNING,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 16384
        options=3<RXCSUM,TXCSUM>
        inet 127.0.0.1 netmask 0xff000000 
ue0: flags=8943<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,[B]PROMISC[/B],SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 1500
        ether 00:a0:cc:c0:23:0c
        inet 192.168.27.15 netmask 0xffffff00 broadcast 192.168.27.255
```


```
[donxc@g650 ~]$ ping cxdrtr
PING cxdrtr.donxcz (192.168.27.1): 56 data bytes
64 bytes from 192.168.27.1: icmp_seq=0 ttl=150 time=3.342 ms
64 bytes from 192.168.27.1: icmp_seq=1 ttl=150 time=3.250 ms
64 bytes from 192.168.27.1: icmp_seq=2 ttl=150 time=2.191 ms
^C
--- cxdrtr.donxcz ping statistics ---
3 packets transmitted, 3 packets received, 0.0% packet loss
round-trip min/avg/max/stddev = 2.191/2.928/3.342/0.522 ms
```

I put it into promisc mode by starting tcpdump on the ue interface.
If I ping the ue0 address in non promisc, it replies.


Any suggestions?


----------

